# Pictures of the NadarK9 crew :)



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey all -
Wanted to share some pictures of the gang. Enjoy! 
Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!
-Ash

My baby girl Bear turned 2 years old recently! Where has the time gone?!



















Abi my little fat butt girl 









Anarchy my favorite boy 









Bandit - lovely young male showing a lot of promise!









Bandit and Bacchus doing acrobatics over a bone lol 









My heart dog Wiva <3



























Thanks all!


----------



## Kels1013 (May 30, 2015)

Beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

They are all beautiful-wonderful pics!


----------



## Familyman (Sep 10, 2015)

Great looking dogs for sure.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Beautiful dogs, all of them.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

gorgeous dogs, all of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Lovely :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

Your crew are stunning, I am so jealous. Great way to start my day, thanks.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

All are stunning! :wub:


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Beautiful dogs and great photos!


----------



## Themusicmanswife (Jul 16, 2015)

Gorgeous dogs! Every single one!


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Beautiful Shepherds


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice pics of your beautiful dogs.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks like an awesome pack!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I love seeing you and your crew around :wub: Absolutely gorgeous, one of my favorite groups of dogs! I am always so happy to see how your puppies have come along - the dedication and care you put into your breeding program always goes above and beyond.


----------



## noregrets (May 16, 2012)

love your boy anarchy <3


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you Kels1013, WehrmachtOberst, holland, Familyman, MythicMut, Lori, RZZNSTR, Shanna, Shepherd Mom, MrsP, Yelena,Themusicmanswife, Chasegsdlove, Darthvader, yuriy, Lauren, Rei, and nogrets for the compliments  

Rei: Thank you so much! That means a lot and I'm happy to see others enjoying these hellions grow  

Weather is nice today - y'all might have a flurry of my photos in the horizon later!


----------



## anurag3482 (Jun 8, 2015)

Amazing dogs..


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

noregrets said:


> love your boy anarchy <3


Thank you! I am very fond of him myself 
He is such a lovely dog. Always upbeat, ready to go, happy to be around you, genuinely enjoys anything he does with his people, and a joy to have in my life. 

He is growing extremely well and developing into such a balanced young dog. He has none of the exaggerations you see in the show ring these days (heavy mastiff heads, droopy rottie lips, overangulation, extremes in topline), and he is a perfect medium sized dog (size has become a big issue with GSDs of late - most dogs are pushing the breed limit and judges are being advised to follow the standard more closely).

I have him entered in the GSDCA Sieger Show Oct 16-18 - while I don't see him finishing super high, I think those that appreciate a moderate dog of yesteryear will really enjoy seeing his structure.


----------



## noregrets (May 16, 2012)

I've had my eye on your kennel and your breedings for a while, I was looking at your wiva and waiko litter but my girl just fell into my lap at the right time, about a day before I was going to email you


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

:thumbup:
How cool! Glad you found the one for you!


----------

